# Red Belly Fry Pic



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a couple of hundred or so of these little guys in my planted aquarium, they are doing good. They eat alot! In the pictures they stay in front of the brine shrimp hatchery and wait for the shrimp to swim out. Hope they make it.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Congrats man


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

more pics


----------



## Pondscum (Sep 25, 2003)

This is the tank they are in


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

where did you get that hatchery? I need one of those auto feeders. good job


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

thats the best fry tank i've ever seen

i'm feeling your signature


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Congrats on your baby fry


----------



## revivo111 (May 30, 2003)

How nice is that brine shrimp hatchery. I am always faling to get those hatched. What kind of a hatchery is it? Did you do it yourself?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah im interested in that brine shrimp hatchery also, but how would you do that if they require salt water? wouldnt it be too much for the tank?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Congrats on your baby fry


 nice...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet 
fry rule


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that kicks ass! congrats


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice FRYS


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

sweet! congratumalations!


----------

